# 1 stunted or delayed plant out of 3



## oldfogey8 (Feb 23, 2015)

i have been vegging for rolling up on 8 weeks and i have 2 super buckeye plants that are going to be ready to flip in another week or so. i have a buckeye purple that is really small. i had a ph nute lockout issue that i think i have a handle on now as it is starting to look healthy and getting going on growth. it will never catch up in size but i want to veg it for a couple weeks longer than the super buckeyes but i only have one tent that i veg and flower in. i am thinking of using a few 23 watt white light cfl's in a closet as a temporary veg space. do people throw different plants into flower in the same space at staggered intervals? or am i just out of luck and should i just scrap the buckeye purple and try again next grow? thanks...

the smaller plant is about the size of a canteloupe...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=222750&stc=1&d=1424531356


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 23, 2015)

What are you gonna use to flower with?
I'd keep vegging it till I thought it was ready then add it to the bloom room.
If you have 2 lights veg and bloom set up bloom in the tent and veg light outside and keep vegging.

Or just flower them all and start fresh learn from your mistakes


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2015)

I run a perpetual grow where I add 2 plants about every 2 weeks. Works out great. Many growers do this.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 23, 2015)

thanks stankdank and pcduck. i kind of figured i could do that but wanted verification from others. i don't want to scrap the buckeye purple because that is the plant i am really interested in growing. the super buckeyes are freebies though from what is see and what i have read, they are pretty nice freebies...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 23, 2015)

oh, and i am a cheap old fogey. i use t5's from start to finish. it has worked for me on my previous 3 grows. i don't get mad, dense buds or bumper crops but i get decent bud, good smoke and good yields.


----------

